# Reparacion de microondas



## PANCHOERRE (Oct 21, 2013)

Tengo un problema con un microondas que no calienta no le puedo encontrar la falla el magnetrón esta bien , le cambie un fusible que estaba quemado y tambien el diodo que esta al lado del fusible , los switchs de la puertas estan todos bien solo me falta revisar la placa que esta a la altura de la puerta. Agradecería si alguien puede orientarme. Saludos.


----------



## Marce (Oct 21, 2013)

1- Revisaste los relays?
2-usaste el buscador del foro?
3-marca y modelo, en una de esas alguien te facilita el diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

El capacitor grande está bueno ?


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola PANCHOERRE, por partes....



PANCHOERRE dijo:


> Tengo un problema con un microondas que no calienta no le puedo encontrar la falla el magnetrón esta bien , le cambie un fusible que estaba quemado y tambien el diodo que esta al lado del fusible , los switchs de la puertas estan todos bien solo me falta revisar la placa que esta a la altura de la puerta. Agradecería si alguien puede orientarme. Saludos.



Primero, como sabes que el magnetrón está bien, como lo as probado?
Fíjate que también puede haber otro fusible en una plaquita cercana a la entrada del cable de 220 Vca
Luego también tienes un relay térmico o termostato solidario (por medio de tornillos) al cuerpo del magnetrón, si ese está "abierto" no funciona el magnetrón...
Como ya nombraron, el capacitor puede estar "pinchado" y esto haría que el conjunto no funcionara
El trafo principal tiene 3 bobinados, el primario de 220Vca, el secundario de 2000Vca y otro secundario de 4Vca, fíjate que ninguno este cortado.
El relay de la PCB puede tener los contactos "chispeados" y por eso no le "envia" la corriente al trafo, este directamente lo puedes reemplazar ya que su costo es muy pequeño.

Por otro lado, unas preguntas:

El microondas enciende, prende alguna luz? aunque no caliente...
Le llegan los 220Vca al trafo principal? Ojo a la hora de medir por la alta tensión a la salida de este trafo...
Estas seguro de haber re-conectado todo en su lugar? Sin ánimos de ofender...

Espero respuestas y veremos que pasa.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2013)

prueba con otro magnetron, me a pasado que el magnetron mide bien pero no calienta, ( y hasta le desarme el casquillo de la antena y no estaba corroido ni nada,parecia nuevo),
desde ese dia tengo un magnetron de pruebas en el taller


----------



## SERAVILALUZ (Abr 19, 2014)

Primero prueba con una punta de alto voltaje  serca del capacitor, tendras entre  1.8 y 2.5 kv. Si no los tienes .  Checa microsuiw de la puesta ,  en caso  que los tengas   lo mas seguro es el magnetron .  Asta luego.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola, necesito una ayudita, me regalaron un microondas estaba completamente desarmado, marca electrolux, lo revisé y tenía el magnetrón roto, le puse uno que había recuperado en el desguace y salió andando al toque, pero tiene dos sensores de temperatura, uno esta en la parte del techo del gabinete y el otro anda suelto y no le encuentro el lugar donde va, tiene un soporte plástico con dos trabas pero no le pesco donde va, alguien me puede tirar una mano?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Fotos !


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

Desguazando microondas, me parece que he visto alguno pegado al magnetrón.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahí van las fotos en la panorámica se ve otro sensor parecido en el techo del gabinete



Me extraña PPP.... no nació el magnetrón que me deje pegado ja ja, ya veo que los 2Kv me fritan...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Uno va montado arriba del magnetrón en esos agujeros


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Uno va montado arriba del magnetrón en esos agujeros



Bueno, yo dije "pegado", porque no quería ser "explícito".


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2014)

No si yo soy el rey de los bolu... creí que me estabas cargando... muchas gracias a ambos dos.
Un abrazo


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahhhh, ahora entendí, yo dije "*uno*" refiriendome al sensor.
Y usted interpretó otra cosa.
y Dosmetros lo pescó en el aire, y por eso puso la foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahora a guglear todos los experimentos raros  que se pueden hacer con un microwave oven. Muajajajaja

Una vez un tipo enviudó y (no sabía hacer nada) puso a calentar agua en una pava enlozada 

Juro que la explosión había volado la puerta , my Good


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayer me pasó que tenía un pedazo de queso de rallar, pero que rompería el rayador por lo duro.
le dí 30 segundos, y al abrir la puerta, me encontré con un chizote de el doble de diámetro de lo que había puesto.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2014)

Ya hice unas cuantas cosas con un microondas que tenía para experimentar, solo que la patrona me lo secuestró y a llorar...  esta es una http://espaciodecesar.com/2010/07/03/fundicion-de-metales-en-el-horno-de-microondas/




He puesto abejas vivas adentro para ver como sobrevivían sin ningún drama...
PPP no me trates de Ud. por favor ademas si era cargada tengo un muy buen humor...


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

Ya he visto algo de eso, el crisol es hecho con carburo de silicio ¿No?

PD: Respeto, a quién respeto merece, ahora si me autorizas es otra cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Abejas sobreviven  ?

Hormigas ?

Cucarachas ? (creo sobrevivieron Hiroshima y Nagasaki)

Pregunta , y usar directamente una piedra copa tapándole el agujero con tu menjunje previo quitado del plomo) ¿Resistirá la temperatura?






Los crisoles de grafito se consiguen facil , no se si sirvan

Dato : Las lámparas mezcladoras rotas andan perfecto con los balastros de mercurio halogenado , 10 veces mas fuerte que con las plaquetas de bajo consumo


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

De las cucarachas, *puedes firmarlo y sellarlo*, en casa de mi vieja cuando hay que eliminarlas, el último bastión siempre es el microondas.
Y no hablo solo del interior(donde se encuentra la electrónica) tambien hablo del horno propiamente dicho, he visto salir alguna caminando al retirar algun plato que se había estado calentando.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2014)

Si, los bichos chicos que no alcanzan a 1/4 de longitud de onda no son afectadas, podes poner una hormiga y va a andar circulando por el interior sin enterarse de las micoondas.
Lo de la copa no se, tiene que ser de piedra verde, no de la común la que se usa para widia
Cuales son los balastros esos Dosme???


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 29, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Si, los bichos chicos que no alcanzan a 1/4 de longitud de onda no son afectadas, podes poner una hormiga y va a andar circulando por el interior sin enterarse de las micoondas.
> Lo de la copa no se, tiene que ser de *piedra verde*, no de la común la que se usa para widia
> Cuales son los balastros esos Dosme???



Si, si, *Carburo de silicio.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

No te digo para comprarlos porque son caros , pero a veces se consiguen usados. El ideal para funcionamiento continuo es el de 150 W para las lámparas de 160 W , aunque el de 250 W va con esas mezcladoras de 250.

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/balasto-mercurio-halogenado

Viene el equipo : balastro , el capacitor de corrección de coseno fi e ignitor (descarga 4 kV para arranque)

La lámpara enciende *blanco enceguecedor (ojo con el UV)* así que tendrias 150 o 250 Watts de UV


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 29, 2014)

Creo que tengo uno de esos, son los balastros de las luces de la calle. Voy a probar.
Se ve bien la copa. habría que taparle el agujero, lo que si queda de poca capacidad me parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2014)

Hay copas mas copudas , más altas y de menor espesor.

Ojo que los balastros de sodio son idénticos a la vista , pero te queman los mercurio halogenados (mezcladora incluida) leele la etiqueta 

Ahhhhhh ,  ahora que me acuerdo tengo dos lámparas de 150 y de 400 Watts UV (mercurio halogenado) que vienen de fábrica con limitación de corriente por resistencia de cuarzo  , son mas finas y mas cortas que las de las estufas de cuarzo y vienen con dos en serie , una a cada lado de la UV.

Probá dos velas de estufa de cuarzo en serie con una mezcladora desvestida y medile la corriente con la amperométrica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Ahí van las fotos en la panorámica se ve otro sensor parecido en el techo del gabinete
> 
> 
> 
> Me extraña PPP.... no nació el magnetrón que me deje pegado ja ja, ya veo que los 2Kv me fritan...



Hola caro anajesusa , en realidad hay -4KiloVoltios pulsados en mea onda de la RED local en relación a la masa del equipo , y esa alta tensión es aplicada en lo filamento de la Magnetron por meo  un de los terminales (son dos) , la tensión del filamento(esa entre los dos terminales) anda en torno de 3,3Vac con una curriente de consumo de hasta 15Amperios.  y esa es  fornida por uno secundario mui bien ayslado hecho con dos o tres espiras en lo transformador de alta tensión. Ese por su ves anda con su nucleo saturado , esa saturación  es proposital por sener  un meo " mui economico" de regular las tensiones secundarias con possibles variaciones de tensión de la RED local (tensiones primarias). 
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracias Daniel, tendré en cuenta eso. Dosme, no se donde caracho lo puse al balastro ese, ya aparecerá cuando no lo busque y veré la etiqueta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, tendré en cuenta eso. Dosme, no se donde caracho lo puse al balastro ese, ya aparecerá cuando no lo busque y veré la etiqueta.


Una sugerencia : busque por otra cosa conpletamente diferente , seguramente quando menos espera ustedes encuentra lo que realmente buscas (lo balastro) ,jajajajajajajajajaja
!!Comigo sienpre anda asi !!, jajajajajajajajajaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 1, 2020)

Consulta*. C*uando enciendo el microondas empieza hacer chisporroteos adentro*.
¿Q*u*é* los produce y por*-*qu*é?
M*ando una foto de donde hace el chisporroteo*.*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2020)

Hola, verifica y limpia la cámara(guía ondas), dónde se introduce la antena del magnetrón.
Suele depositarse grasa.
Si la lámina de mica está manchada, deberás reemplazarla.


----------



## Netr148 (Ago 4, 2020)

A m*í *me pas*ó* lo mismo con mi micro.
Pet*ó* a los d*í*as de tal forma que dej*ó* la cocina con un humo incre*í*ble.
Lo de los bichos es flipante.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 7, 2020)

Le cambié la mica y sigue haciendo lo mismo que puede pasar le cambié el magnetron y sigue igual


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 7, 2020)

si cambiaste mica y magnetron lo que queda es fuga en el cable del magnetron o condensador.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 16, 2020)

Ya funciona y muy bien era lo que decías vos fuga en el cable
Pregunta tengo un micro ondas Bgh QUICK CHEF prende pero no hace ninguna función los controles responden pero no trabaja que puede ser gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Capacitor desvalorizado y/o díodo mal . . .  en general.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 16, 2020)

Puede ser el fusible de alta tensión que esté cortado o no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

También puede ser , si lo trae


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 16, 2020)

Si lo trae pero esta bien el fusible puede el capasitor que este en corto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

El capacitor sacalo , descargalo varias veces y medilo a tester , son de entre 0,85 y 1,25 uF.

Ahhh , y que no tenga fuga desde los terminales a la carcasa.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 16, 2020)

No marca nada es el capasitor que no funciona entonces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Ponelo en serie a 220 V con una lamparita "perfumero" de heladera de filamento de 15 W . . .  o usá la propia lámpara del microondas , debe encender a medias.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Ago 16, 2020)

Si no lo hace hay que cambiarle el capasitor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Claro , hay que reemplazarlo.

Por las dudas medí los díodos de alta tensión , aunque puede tener uno solo , eso se hace con una batería de 9 V , 1k en serie y el tester en mAdc


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Sep 4, 2020)

Mil gracias por tu ayuda un a razón desde Mina Clavero Córdoba


----------

